# Spiken i windows-kistan?

## jahve

Min ultrastabila gentoo-installation är bara ett steg från perfektion (egentligen två), nämligen vettigt stöd för strömmande RealAudio/video etc.

Har emergeat RealPlayer utan att få det att fungera som plugin (realaudio-rutan kommer men utan innehåll), har uppdaterat codecs till RP9 osv osv, utan resultat.

Några förslag? Kanske mplayer, vars stöd för QuickTime i Konqueror är excellent (genom kmplayer)?

Den andra frågan, som inte är så viktig i dagsläget, är om någon har fått MS Word 2000 att fungera någorlunda stabilt med Wine (utan Crossover Office, som är fusk och dessutom kostar pengar).

----------

## Papapishu

Kanske en aningen lättare installationsprocedur?

----------

## jahve

 *Papapishu wrote:*   

> Kanske en aningen lättare installationsprocedur?

 

Eh, det hjälper väl inte? Har man väl bemödat sig med att installera Gentoo har man nog inrättat sig efter att allt inte behöver vara så enkelt - huvudsaken är att det blir bra.

----------

## Lilltiger

Jo, men lite mer förkopilerade saker skulle inte skada(eftersom man kanske bara vill testa hur KDE är... Men å andra sidan är jag nog en av de få som använder gentoo som sitt första linux...

Och jag anser att installatinen av det är bland det enklaste jag mött inom os.. Inte massa strulig jobbig grafik!

----------

## Papapishu

 *jahve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eh, det hjälper väl inte? Har man väl bemödat sig med att installera Gentoo har man nog inrättat sig efter att allt inte behöver vara så enkelt - huvudsaken är att det blir bra.

 

Man får ju se till att 90% av datoranvändarna använder Windows mest för att det är okomplicerat.

Om linux någonsin ska kunna nå ut till alla, måste det vara såpass okomplicerat att min farmor skulle kunna installera och sköta det, fast samtidigt inte bli bloat'at och kastrerat som vissa distar tyvärr blivit (Corel, Lycoris...) så att det kan avnjutas av både nybörjare och professionella.

Jag använde SuSE innan jag bytte.

SuSE har kommit en lång väg mot hur det borde vara, bl a med YaST, som sköter all konfigurering och skötsel av systemet, inklusive programuppdateringar.

Det finns många nackdelar med SuSE dock, den största råkar vara att de inte ger ut några ISO-filer (pga att YaSY inte är öppet), men också vissa andra småsaker.

Ibland känns det dock som den står på tröskeln till förmyndar-OS'en (Windows/MacOS) som ska byta blöja på användaren mot användarens vilja.

Gentoo hade portage, mycket bra, för jag har aldrig gillat tar.gz eftersom om det finns nåt sätt att göra en ren avinstallation med det, så har det totalt undgått mig...

Med Gentoo kan jag sätta ihop mit system precis så som jag vill ha det.

Jag har stött på en massa problem, vilket jag tycker är stimulerande och utmanande, fast en vanlig användare skulle hellre installera om Windows än att börja gräva på Gentoo-forumet med lynx...

----------

## Papapishu

 *jahve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Några förslag?

 

Xine är mitt förslag.

Jag har dock inte fått det att funka med portage av någon anledning...   :Confused: 

----------

## Yarrick

 *Papapishu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Man får ju se till att 90% av datoranvändarna använder Windows mest för att det är okomplicerat.
> ...

 

Jag tycker att även de mest bloatade distar har ett existensberättigande - de som är vana vid windows behöver något som beter sig någorlunda likt. De som sedan vill lära sig mer och börja tweaka kan byta till en annan dist och ändå köra samma program som innan.

----------

## jahve

 *Papapishu wrote:*   

> Xine är mitt förslag.
> 
> Jag har dock inte fått det att funka med portage av någon anledning...  

 

Xine, som jag förresten har fått att fungera bra från portage, är nog inte det rätta verktyget för att se strömmande video. Nu har jag visserligen fått realplayer att spela strömmande video från bbc.co.uk. Men det går minsann inte se video från svt.se eller ens lyssna på radio genom sr.se.

Faktum är att går det bättre att lyssna på sr.se genom Windows Media Player (genom crossover plugin) än genom RealPlayer - vilket är lite ironiskt.

----------

## ozt

xine funkar väl bra. Bara att starta med adressen efter.

bash $: xine hejpodig.com:242 

Har du provat mplayer?

----------

## jahve

 *ozt wrote:*   

> xine funkar väl bra. Bara att starta med adressen efter.
> 
> bash $: xine hejpodig.com:242 
> 
> Har du provat mplayer?

 

Nu blev jag faktiskt lite imponerad. Jodå det fungerade, 

```
xine rtsp://emma.svt.se/24/rapport/senaste27.rm
```

Visar mycket riktigt upp de senaste rapport-nyheterna (perfekt länk från skrivbordet f.ö).

Men nu är problemet snarare att ljud- och bildsynkroniseringen är lite dålig och det låter som distorsion i ljudet. Visserligen verkar det min nätanslutning är lite skakig i nyläget, så det kan finnas anledning att återkomma i saken.

Mplayer ger bara ifrån sig:

```
Playing rtsp://emma.svt.se/24/rapport/senaste27.rm

Connected to server: emma.svt.se

This stream is non-cacheable

Stream not seekable!

Failed to initiate "audio/X-PN-REALAUDIO" RTP subsession: RTP payload format unknown or not supported

Failed to initiate "video/X-PN-REALVIDEO" RTP subsession: RTP payload format unknown or not supported

No stream found.

```

Jag har installerat media-plugins/live -biblioteken.

----------

## Papapishu

Jodå, Xine brukar imponera.

Jag haver dock lite problem med den...

Jag får hela tiden detta problem eller liknande när jag försöker installera gxine eller xine-ui:

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-libs/xine-lib-1_beta9" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/xine-ui-0.9.20" [ebuild])

 :Sad: 

Jag har installerat xine-lib 1 beta 9 och dvdnav, fast inte w32codecs eftersom jag inte hittar dem i portage...

Om jag kör med vanlig tar.gz-installation får jag en redig lista med libfiler som den behöver, och försöker jag installera w32codecs manuellt, så klagar den över att den inte hittar /bin/sh    :Confused: 

----------

## ozt

 *Papapishu wrote:*   

> Jodå, Xine brukar imponera.
> 
> Jag haver dock lite problem med den...
> 
> Jag får hela tiden detta problem eller liknande när jag försöker installera gxine eller xine-ui:
> ...

 

nano /etc/make.conf 

lägg till: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

eller så kan du skriva: bash $: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xine

----------

## Papapishu

Jag har äntligen fått xine att fungera!  :Very Happy: 

/me does the happy-dance!

[img:8bdb284ec5]http://cleaned.beyondunreal.com/funstuff/StanOllieDance.gif[/img:8bdb284ec5]

Nu behöver jag bara få winex att faktiskt fungera.

Wine är ett av programmen jag aldrig får att funka.

Alla utlovar guld och gröna skogar, men programmet funkar aldrig  :Sad: 

----------

## Chewie

 *Papapishu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nu behöver jag bara få winex att faktiskt fungera.
> 
> Wine är ett av programmen jag aldrig får att funka.
> ...

 

WineX var nästan löjligt lätt att få igång, om man jämför med CVS.

Det enda jag gjorde var att installera det (emerge winex), sedan som user köra igång programmet (winex).

Då klagade den på att man skulle ändra lite i ~/.winex/config, typ avkommentera cdpathen.

Efter detta är man "good 2 go"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ozt

aldrig fått wine emulera program  :Sad: . Iofs har jag bara provat med halflife o kazaa tror jag. Men orka hålla på.. :Smile: 

----------

## Papapishu

Jag har testat winex-cvs och winex-transgaming, och vanliga wine.

Ska jag ta vanliga winex då, eller?

Jag har aldrig lyckats vidare bra med wine överhuvudtaget.

Vissa enkla program går att starta, men aldrig använda, och avancerade spel, även de på transgamings lista, fungerar ej.

Det enda jag någonsin fått att fungera korrekt är solitaire (sol.exe), fast det har jag knappast nån glädje av.

----------

## chronochaos

Nyaste WineX 3.0 (pre) fungerar rätt så bra, har fått igång Dungeon Siege och Warcraft 3 med det på brorsans dator (det va ett av kraven för att ja skulle få slänga ut Windows från hans burk =P ).

I wine har ja fått igång en del spel likaså, t.ex. halflife samt en del små program. Allt fungerade direkt nästan, sökvägen till cdspelaren var det enda ja behövde ändra i config filerna.

----------

